# Big Guys With Beards



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

*I've noticed that big boys as a group seem to be quite fond of cultivating facial fur (perhaps they think it covers up the chubby cheeks and surplus chinage?), and many ppl who like husky dudes seem to have a thing for beards as well. But am I the only FFA who prefers the clean-shaven look?*


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 28, 2016)

Clean shaven preference.

I like to see those round cheeks and chin, and watch the jiggle as they chew and talk.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

There is a beard faction among FFAs but not all or maybe not even most.

For me the more of my face that is obscured from view the happier everyone will be. So I beard it.

Rule of thumb: If the hair on your beard is longer than the hair on your head I automatically mistrust you. Unless your like bald, exception for them.


----------



## loopytheone (Apr 28, 2016)

I generally prefer clean shaven, don't mind short facial hair and don't usually like long beards very much at all.



dwesterny said:


> There is a beard faction among FFAs but not all or maybe not even most.
> 
> *For me the more of my face that is obscured from view the happier everyone will be. So I beard it.*
> 
> Rule of thumb: If the hair on your beard is longer than the hair on your head I automatically mistrust you. Unless your like bald, exception for them.



That might make you happier but I'm sure everybody else would be plenty happy to see you with or without beard! :wubu:


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 28, 2016)

Can't be too short it it frickin kills while kissing


----------



## agouderia (Apr 28, 2016)

A clear case of it depends.....

Some guys are totally hot (or hotter) with a beard - others look hopeless.

Generally speaking, a guy needs a certain masculine frame and facial features to make a beard look good - not necessarily BHM country, but male waifs trying to appear manly with the help of facial hair - no thanks. Consequence of this also is, though, that very round faces with beards in many cases aren't really convincing.

The beard has to 'fit' into the face - enhance it's physiognomy.

Randomly sprouting camouflage Sauerkraut - especially if it screams 'camouflage' ten miles against the wind - is a turn-off. 
Same goes for poor or patchy beard growth, or unkept beards - or the 'hairy mattress glued onto face' beard look, regardless whether it's biker gang or ISIS iconography.

Length and styling depend on guy, features and hair type. In my book, dark beards often work better than blond, unless you find the (exceedlingly rare) wild blond Viking type with thick hair. Red can be interesting. 

I seldom am a fan of goatees (unless a guy can pull off the Shakespearesque style) - but do have a weak spot for mustaches (hopelessly out of fashion as they may be. Think Clark Gable or young Omar Sharif).


----------



## Melian (Apr 28, 2016)

Oh man, I HATE beards. Have never seen a guy who (in my opinion) looks better with a beard than without one. Actually, I just dislike body hair altogether.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

You will never take my beard from me


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

*fffreeeeeddddoooommmmm!!!!*


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 28, 2016)

For myself, I prefer to be bearded, but thanks to the damned hipsters running amok with that look, it's not an option right now. FWIW, if you look like a lumberjack but don't have a clue about how to start a chainsaw or know which end of the axe to use to fell a tree, then you should probably go ahead on and shave. 

In truth, my current gig makes me stay clean shaven, some gobbledygook about poison gas and needing a good seal on the breathing mask. But before this I usually kept a beard, a goatee, or the occasional Van Dyke. Oh, and sometimes a Fu Manchu moustache.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

Melian said:


> Oh man, I HATE beards. Have never seen a guy who (in my opinion) looks better with a beard than without one. Actually, I just dislike body hair altogether.


 
Don't make me shave just to disprove this...



BigChaz said:


> *fffreeeeeddddoooommmmm!!!!*



I approve this middle finger.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 28, 2016)

Moooobbssss....

....oh look,fingers!


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

I submit this comparison. Do you really think I look better without the beard?


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I submit this comparison. Do you really think I look better without the beard?



I loved you in batman.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Moooobbssss....
> 
> ....oh look,fingers!



Those aren't moobs, they are tactical man breasts


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

Beards are cool.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> It's funny cause he's deformed! I get it...



I was thinking more along the lines of you could both pull off a top hat. Cause you are classy.


----------



## squeezablysoft (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I submit this comparison. Do you really think I look better without the beard?



*Well you're beautiful in both pics, but I do prefer the beardless one. I like the glasses you have in the bearded pic better though.*


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

Also bow ties are cool.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Nah, clearly the guy who insults people's appearance on a body positivity forum has the market cornered on class.



Hm, ok, well, it wasnt supposed to be an insult. It was a joke on the fact that you were defending your beard so I posted a picture that jokingly supplied an affirming example with your own assertion that you look better bearded. If you think you are deformed or some shit, well, that sucks. I'll apologize for offending you but it was meant in jest.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

I see what you're saying, didn't strike me that way at first but you have a cryptic, hard to read sense of humor so that makes sense. It's just a good thing I'm not the oversensitive type.


----------



## forp1940 (Apr 28, 2016)

I personally love beards on men. Though I think it is really up to the man.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I see what you're saying, didn't strike me that way at first but you have a cryptic, hard to read sense of humor so that makes sense. It's just a good thing I'm not the oversensitive type.


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 28, 2016)

Vote for Clean shaven! Second best would be closely trimmed full beard with neck shaved, neat hair (see Big Chaz finger pic). Long beards are the worst. Neck beards look terrible on everyone, no matter your size. Please shave your neck. Neck beards ruin even the hottest of guys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 28, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> I submit this comparison. Do you really think I look better without the beard?



I like the beard on you- hot


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 28, 2016)

Figured I'd put a small gallery of my different facial hair styles.


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 28, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd put a small gallery of my different facial hair styles.



Dude. You rockin the beard in that last pic.


----------



## Jeannie (Apr 28, 2016)

I like the first one best!

Out of the beard pics - the last one. 

Hottie. :batting:


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 28, 2016)

The watch cap and trimmed beard look is cool, you need to be captaining a crab boat with that look. Or at least out catching crabs whatever way.



LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd put a small gallery of my different facial hair styles.


I usually look at another type of facial gallery on the internet, but something different once in a while is good..


----------



## tankyguy (Apr 29, 2016)

dwesterny said:


> Or at least out catching crabs whatever way.



But I thought if you catch crabs you have to shave?


----------



## agouderia (Apr 29, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> *fffreeeeeddddoooommmmm!!!!*



Actually - I think the beard suits you. But imo it would look even better with a edgier, wilder hairstyle. Would also send a clearer, more straightforward independence signal.



dwesterny said:


> I submit this comparison. Do you really think I look better without the beard?





squeezablysoft said:


> *Well you're beautiful in both pics, but I do prefer the beardless one. I like the glasses you have in the bearded pic better though.*



Totally with sqys on this one! Clean-shaven with the dark, edgy glasses would be the best look.



Jeannie said:


> Neck beards look terrible on everyone, no matter your size. Please shave your neck. Neck beards ruin even the hottest of guys.



Wholeheartedly second this motion!



LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd put a small gallery of my different facial hair styles.



Leo - you're the perfect beard dude - and you know it!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 29, 2016)

Actually i like the fuzz better on you, Leo!

And as for Dwes; picture a) you look uncomfortable with unflattering glasses and unflattering light. Not equivalent!


----------



## Crumbling (Apr 29, 2016)

LeoGibson said:


> Figured I'd put a small gallery of my different facial hair styles.



Looking good. You Ryan Reynolds looking motherf**ker.


----------



## dwesterny (Apr 29, 2016)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> And as for Dwes; picture a) you look uncomfortable with unflattering glasses and unflattering light. Not equivalent!



OK comparing apples and apples. Here is a forensic recreation of me in the beardless pic with a beard added.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 29, 2016)

Crumbling said:


> Looking good. You Ryan Reynolds looking motherf**ker.



Vote leo for next deadpool??

OMFG LMFAO dwes!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigChaz (Apr 29, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Actually - I think the beard suits you. But imo it would look even better with a edgier, wilder hairstyle. Would also send a clearer, more straightforward independence signal.



I usually dont have my hair parted like an old man, it's just gotten a bit long lately. I'll get a haircut this weekend and be back to my sexy self


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 29, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> Dude. You rockin the beard in that last pic.



Thanks. I kind of dig the closer trimmed beard look as well. Although I must say, with your All-American boy next door looks I could see you being dapper with or without a beard. 



Jeannie said:


> I like the first one best!
> 
> Out of the beard pics - the last one.
> 
> Hottie. :batting:



I'm getting used to the first one, but I do admit I prefer the bearded version. 



dwesterny said:


> The watch cap and trimmed beard look is cool, you need to be captaining a crab boat with that look. Or at least out catching crabs whatever way.
> 
> 
> I usually look at another type of facial gallery on the internet, but something different once in a while is good..



I can see you going either way on the beard. You're one of those fellas that has two entirely different looks with or without. 

I'm not much of a fisherman so I guess we know where that leaves me!


keep looking, I may wind up in the other gallery some day as well. 20 bucks is 20 bucks



agouderia said:


> Leo - you're the perfect beard dude - and you know it!



Thank you. It's most likely because I've worn some type of facial hair for so long it just feels natural on me. 



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Actually i like the fuzz better on you, Leo!



Me too. 



Crumbling said:


> Looking good. You Ryan Reynolds looking motherf**ker.



That's a first for me. It's usually said I look like *insert random psychopathic serial killer, convict, or biker from that one movie here* But I'll take it!



Xyantha Reborn said:


> Vote leo for next deadpool??



I don't know. I've always liked to think of myself as a leading man type that was more in the style of Ron Jeremy.

But with less body hair and a smaller penis


----------



## Melian (Apr 29, 2016)

Definitely prefer the non-beard option on both of you guys.

And fuck you, too, Chaz :kiss2:


----------



## bigmac (Apr 30, 2016)

I like being clean shaven but have to say I think I look better with a beard (even if its almost totally grey now). I bought a trimmer that lets be keep it quite short. I trim it back every two or three weeks.


----------



## kittymahlberg (May 3, 2016)

I'm weird (I mean, you already knew that, but....) On thin guys, I'm almost ambivalent. I consider myself "equal opportunity" when it comes to size; I like big guys to be really big, but can also be attracted to thin or buff. If thin or buff, then I'm good as long as it fits the face and is reasonably trim and well-kept. (This is starting to sound like the setup to an old LSAT exam question--"if A, then B. If C, not A or D...." God help me, the PTSD will kick in any moment.)

But on a big guy? Beards drive me crazy. Again, needs to be short and tidy, more patrician and old-school than biker gang member. A sign of careful cultivation rather than slovenliness. Like the big guy in this music video for "Mr. Brightside" by the Killers: https://youtu.be/gGdGFtwCNBE

Bonus points for Roman nose and tuxedo. *fans self*

(Love that YouTube recommendations suggest this song is a "throwback hit." Way to make me feel old, YouTube!)


----------



## dwesterny (May 3, 2016)

kittymahlberg said:


> Like the big guy in this music video for "Mr. Brightside" by the Killers: https://youtu.be/gGdGFtwCNBE



Now I just miss MsBrightside.
:really sad::goodbye:


----------



## rabbitislove (May 3, 2016)

I am a shameless lover of facial hair. Keep it fuzzy fellas.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 4, 2016)

I feel so naked without facial hair. It always lies somewhere between Duck Dynasty and Al Boreland.


----------



## BigChaz (May 4, 2016)

rabbitislove said:


> I am a shameless lover of facial hair. Keep it fuzzy fellas.



She gets it


----------



## MrSensible (May 4, 2016)

I've been rocking the chin strap/Amish-in-training style for quite a few years now. I've always liked that look on other guys, for whatever reason. I also don't have the strongest of jawlines, so I'm pretty fond of anything that acts as an illusion to the contrary, heh.


----------



## loopytheone (May 5, 2016)

MrSensible said:


> I've been rocking the chin strap/Amish-in-training style for quite a few years now. I've always liked that look on other guys, for whatever reason. I also don't have the strongest of jawlines, so I'm pretty fond of anything that acts as an illusion to the contrary, heh.



Maybe this is a dumb question, but I have always wondered... what is a 'strong jawline' supposed to mean?


----------



## djudex (May 5, 2016)

loopytheone said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but I have always wondered... what is a 'strong jawline' supposed to mean?



A strong jawline is one that is fairly defined and angled, making it v-shaped with the chin as the 'point' of the V as opposed to a softer jawline which is more rounded, where the cheeks sort of merge gently with the jaw and the neck.

Strong v. soft 

View attachment StrongJaw.jpg


View attachment SoftJaw.jpg


----------



## MrSensible (May 5, 2016)

djudex said:


> A strong jawline is one that is fairly defined and angled, making it v-shaped with the chin as the 'point' of the V as opposed to a softer jawline which is more rounded, where the cheeks sort of merge gently with the jaw and the neck.



Couldn't have described it better, thanks .

Looking at those comparisons, I definitely wouldn't want anything as uh, angular/pronounced as the guy on the left. I think it's just, as a big guy with a chubby face, it can be difficult to see much definition at all around the jaw and it's nice to have something that kind of frames your face (to me, at least.)


----------



## loopytheone (May 6, 2016)

djudex said:


> A strong jawline is one that is fairly defined and angled, making it v-shaped with the chin as the 'point' of the V as opposed to a softer jawline which is more rounded, where the cheeks sort of merge gently with the jaw and the neck.



Ah, okay, I get it now! Thank you for describing it, and the pictures really helped too!


----------



## biglynch (May 7, 2016)

you know how I feel
And if I cut it i'm going to get murdered 

View attachment beard.jpg


----------



## BigWheels (May 8, 2016)

It's been a while since I peeked up out of my hole, but here's my (doctored) furface. 

View attachment webcam-toy-photo1.jpg


----------



## BigChaz (May 10, 2016)

I recreated my last photo but with shorter hair this time and a better attitude


----------



## Melian (May 10, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I recreated my last photo but with shorter hair this time and a better attitude



I like it.


----------



## Jeannie (May 10, 2016)

BigChaz said:


> I recreated my last photo but with shorter hair this time and a better attitude



You (and your beard) are very handsome!!


----------



## Mordecai (May 10, 2016)

I am too lazy to stay clean shaven so I just let it keep growing. Once I began growing facial hair it quickly became a losing battle to keep it off.


----------



## MattB (May 10, 2016)

Bald guy with reasonable goatee, my standard look. If I still had luxurious, flowing hair, I would be clean shaven.

Sometimes the goatee gets somewhat Mephistophelian, but it is always kept neat and orderly.


----------



## Jeannie (May 10, 2016)

Don't know about Mephistophelian (never heard of it), but a neatly trimmed goatee can be very pleasurable to our lady bits. 

I'd rather see a man clean shaven, but they do make me think of some fantastic memories. :happy:


----------

